# Our Rabbit Setup



## aggieterpkatie (May 21, 2012)

We just built a framed structure to "hang" our cages, and I wanted to post pics.  We used lumber we already had laying around, so it may not be the most beautiful thing.    And we're not really planners, so we kinda just built it.  I wish the plywood hung over the top just a little more, but I'm pretty darn happy with it!  

We didn't have chains to hang the cages, so we used a bunkbed frame.  We hung the frame, and then set the cages on top of that.  We'll get chain soon to make it more sturdy.  

We already had the stand-alone hutch, which houses my buck.  Then we have a 30X36" that houses the doe and kits, and a 30"X30" cage with just another doe in it.  My plan is to divide the large hutch in 2, and keep the a doe in each side until they kindle. The buck can stay in the 30"X30", then we can use the 30X36" for a kindling/grow out cage.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 21, 2012)

I like it, just a suggestion when you can change the rope to chain because it will rot in time


----------



## shan777 (May 21, 2012)

thats cool, nothing like doing things on the cheap.


----------



## adorable (May 22, 2012)

great idea. the rabbits look happy. In the shade.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (May 27, 2012)

i did the same thing! only i hung mine with twine and they are inside the barn.


----------

